# 2004 mercury 15hp 4 stroke for sale



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got a 15hp mercury long shaft manual start tiller steer 1550 obo need to sale fast let me know if your interested would make a great main motor for a small boat or a trolling motor can send pictures of motor


----------

